# fewer birds?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The bird numbers here are good, and seem normal for this time of year. Haven't you guys been having a really cold winter this year? Maybe I'm thinking of another state in your region.:s


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Since this isn't Tailgater I will be so bold as to suggest the weather pattern "may" be heading back to a la nina. Well - either that - or Bayer's neonics are killing all life on earth.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Lots of birds at the feeders here.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

You can go to the Audubon website and take a look at the data for their annual Christmas Bird Count and see if your area is reporting abnormal numbers.

http://birds.audubon.org/christmas-bird-count


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Can't keep the feeders full here.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Barry Digman said:


> You can go to the Audubon website and take a look at the data for their annual Christmas Bird Count and see if your area is reporting abnormal numbers.
> http://birds.audubon.org/christmas-bird-count


Thank you! That is reassuring, the count apparently does not show any alarming low results in my area.

What with the honeybees and bumblebees declining, bats dwindling also (mostly from white-nosed fungus),and now the lack of the usual feathered friends at my feeders, I've been concerned.

Hmm, it is a very cold winter here...but heck, I'd think there'd be MORE birds at my feeders in that case!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

All the usualy here in good numbers. Have a large flock of Commen Redpoles. Had a Goshawk recently that went after a Mourning Dove...dove won. Had a Piliated on our Sumak back around Christmas. Good birds this year.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

We have had a decreased number of spcies at our feeders this winter. In general, number are down also. I suspect the biggest factor is the increased presence of Cooper hawks in town this winter.

Tom


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Cats? I know that when we see an increase in feral cats on the river bank that the birds get scarce.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

No shortage of birds here. If fact I would have to say the numbers are up.


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

I've noticed over the last couple years a reduction in species at my birdfeeders. There are certain birds I don't see at all anymore. The birds that do come seem to be coming in robust (normal) numbers. There has been a family of red-tailed hawks that set up housekeeping in the nearby powerline easement. They've been here for several years, possibly coinciding with the decline of bird species. So this answer is inconclusive. Sorry. Hope it helps.


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

We go through 5 pounds of seed a day. No shortage here. We've also attracted a Northern Harrier migrant that dive bombs the feeders. No luck yet........................I think.


----------

